# Burley D'lite differences(years)?



## shades9323 (Mar 9, 2007)

I am looking at picking up a Burley d'lite on CL. There are a couple that I think are good deals, but they seem to be different generations of the model. Can you tell what year they might be and what the differences might be? What should I look out for when buying one?


----------



## shades9323 (Mar 9, 2007)

The red one is just a lite.


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

I have the same trailer shown in the first picture. It's the 2004-2006 model. Here's a link to Burley's archived owner's manuals. If you can locate the serial number on the trailer, you can search and find the exact model year here.

In 2007, Burley eliminated the outboard frame rail, but the wheel was still QR, and then from 2008-present, they eliminated the QR.

It's quite likely that the classic hitch attachment shown in the first photo may not work with your bike - it was not compatible with any of my three bikes, due to both the rear triangle geometry and interference with the disc brake caliper. If this is the case, and if the CL seller is not already providing the alternative Burley hitch style, you made need to purchase separately. They're available for $20 on Amazon


----------



## taehome (Aug 11, 2009)

jonz said:


> I have the same trailer shown in the first picture. It's the 2004-2006 model. Here's a link to Burley's archived owner's manuals. If you can locate the serial number on the trailer, you can search and find the exact model year here.
> 
> In 2007, Burley eliminated the outboard frame rail, but the wheel was still QR, and then from 2008-present, they eliminated the QR.
> 
> I have an 06 D'Lite and it doesn't look like the one in the pictue. Mine has square tubing, some removable padding on the seatbelts and seats. It's also more black and yellow than blue and yellow. I think the trailer in the first picture is pre 04.


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

taehome said:


> I have an 06 D'Lite and it doesn't look like the one in the pictue. Mine has square tubing, some removable padding on the seatbelts and seats. It's also more black and yellow than blue and yellow. I think the trailer in the first picture is pre 04.


You're right. I missed the round tow bar in the photo. Round tow bar is pre-2004.


----------



## tcr (Apr 16, 2012)

My pre-2004 model that looks like the first photo does NOT work with my 29er. It's still a great trailer, but just not compatible with my trailer. I don't know about the newer trailers.


----------



## NoleRider (Jul 20, 2012)

Very new to biking and i have a question for you all. I just bought my wife a Trek 8.2 and I found the same early model (round tubing) D'lite to tow the kids. I just spent 30 minutes trying to attach it and figured it just wasn't meant to be. Is there a solution to my problem? 

When you all refer to 29er is that a reference to the wheel size? If so I believe she has a 29er.


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

NoleRider said:


> Very new to biking and i have a question for you all. I just bought my wife a Trek 8.2 and I found the same early model (round tubing) D'lite to tow the kids. I just spent 30 minutes trying to attach it and figured it just wasn't meant to be. Is there a solution to my problem?


You might want to check out this link for starters. There can be some compatibility issues if you are trying to use the classic hitch. I'm not saying that any one type of bike or bikes with disc brakes are categorically incompatible with the classic hitch, but it is possible that yours is. About the best I can offer without knowing specifically what the problem is.



NoleRider said:


> When you all refer to 29er is that a reference to the wheel size? If so I believe she has a 29er.


Yes


----------



## NoleRider (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Jonz. I saw that part referenced in a few other posts, but figure it was only compatible with the square tube framed models that are post 2004. I have the pre-2004 round tubing, but I will give that a shot.


----------

